
The Everyday Inspiration for Anna Karenina - apollinaire
https://newrepublic.com/article/158973/everyday-inspiration-anna-karenina
======
cookieswumchorr
Kumis really could be a good Idea for productivity-enhancing drink. Also
Kefir, Tan, and other semi-alcoholic milk-based brews

~~~
oyebenny
Are you Persian?

